# ****Jefferson County Club-QDM-3300 acres-* FULL*



## JG129 (May 11, 2009)

Jefferson County GA. --  Map of Georgia counties - http://georgiainfo.galileo.usg.edu/histcountymaps/statemap.htm

3300 contiguous acres

southeast of Wrens GA. and northeast of Louisville GA.

Clear cuts, planted pines, mature pines and hardwood creek bottoms.

Large Creek flows through the property.

Campsite available. No water or power, but generators and tanks are okay.

Great population of deer, turkey, coyote, and squirrel. Hogs have only been sighted a couple of times.

Quality buck regulations -- QDM managed since the early '80's.

Maxmium of thirty members. -- that is 110 acres per - that means 110 acres per hunter!!!!!!!!!  

That means safer hunting and lower pressure. That means better and more deer every year.

The price is $1225. This is for year around access.

-- includes mineral,fertilizer, and feed for over thirty food plots. (This is based on thirty members)

Club is pinboard system.

There are around thirty stands that are ready to hunt. The majority are elevated box stands with roofs on them.

Here is a link to last years bucks :
2008-2009 Slide show of kills
http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/deercampictures/2008 kills/?action=view&current=d7616d78.pbw

P.M. me with any questions, or call 706-699-0616


----------



## Silvertip (May 16, 2009)

Great club with lots of quality game. The one reason that sold me was out of the 21 bucks taken last season, 20 of them were taken by different hunters. Great chance of success for the newest guy. On work days everyone pitches in.


----------



## Silvertip (May 28, 2009)

Headed down this weekend for some prescounting for bow season.


----------



## Silvertip (Jun 20, 2009)

A FREE MEMBERSHIP!


----------



## Silvertip (Jun 21, 2009)

I was down at the club yesterday. I met two of our new members and a third that is getting in. We are slowly filling up. Eveyone wants that free membership.  Headed back to Columbia about lunch.


----------



## river swamp rat (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't miss out. Look for this year to be better then last year.


----------



## Silvertip (Jun 25, 2009)

JG129 said:


> Free!


For Me!


----------



## Silvertip (Jun 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Silvertip (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah I've got to get out there and find the special spot all my own.


----------



## JG129 (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, just let me know where you pick. I don't wanta get too sweaty looking for mine!!!!!


----------



## *Mudslinger* (Jul 6, 2009)

do you allow coon hunting


----------



## JG129 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sure you can coon hunt in the off season.


----------



## JG129 (Jul 10, 2009)

We're getting close to our deadlines. It's time hook on up and get ready for the season. Bow season starts September 12th -- that is not that far away!


----------



## Silvertip (Jul 11, 2009)

Still needing a few, don't miss this.


----------



## Silvertip (Jul 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Silvertip (Jul 21, 2009)

Something new coming down the pike.


----------



## river swamp rat (Jul 26, 2009)

Need a few more


----------



## Silvertip (Jul 28, 2009)

Did anyone mention we have 4 TURKEY ONLY memberships? We have tons of turkeys guys.


----------



## Silvertip (Jul 30, 2009)

I meeting up with the club president this weekend if anyone would like to see the land. Call Chris at 706-699-0616


----------



## Silvertip (Aug 16, 2009)

Filling up fast. Only a couple spots left. We have a work day next Sat. 22nd if anyone wants to look. Must be something in the air. We needed a bunch just the other day now we are almost full. September right around the corner brings them in every time.


----------



## Silvertip (Aug 18, 2009)

2 more


----------



## Silvertip (Aug 26, 2009)

Down at the lease this past weekend. Everything is paid for. We are now in the excepting mode with conditions. 
We will take a few members only if we feel you can bring something to our group. Season starts real soon so if you are still looking give our President a call and see if there is a spot for you. Chris 706-699-0616


----------



## Silvertip (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey JG been down since the loggers got through? Looks good. Should make it interesting with some long shots.


----------



## river swamp rat (Sep 16, 2009)

We will be down the weekend if anyone would like to take a look


----------



## Silvertip (Sep 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## JG129 (Sep 23, 2009)

Silvertip said:


> Hey JG been down since the loggers got through? Looks good. Should make it interesting with some long shots.



Yeah, I'd say 7-800 yards on some of it. 
We should have some good growth in the next couple years.


----------



## Silvertip (Oct 10, 2009)

Gonna bump 1 more week


----------



## Silvertip (Oct 11, 2009)

JG129 Down showing club today to two propspects.


----------



## JG129 (Oct 28, 2009)

They joined.

That only leaves a couple spots left if somebody wants to hunt.

I spotted 4 hogs down there Sunday morning. The first ones I've seen down there.


----------



## Silvertip (Nov 1, 2009)

Shoot them hogs


----------



## South GA Bow Only (Nov 19, 2009)

how much is turkey only membership


----------



## Silvertip (Jan 1, 2010)

South GA Bow Only said:


> how much is turkey only membership


I'm not sure but I think we have filled all those.
But we have plenty of turkeys


----------



## Silvertip (Jan 6, 2010)

We are taking applications for 2010-2011 season. Hurry before we fill up.


----------



## Silvertip (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry everyone for the confusion. But please don't PM me. Please call our club president for information
Chris; 706-699-0616


----------



## Silvertip (Jan 14, 2010)

Dues have been dropped to $800


----------



## DanBROWNING (Jan 14, 2010)

how many openings do you have?


----------



## Silvertip (Jan 14, 2010)

today 5


----------



## JG129 (Jan 14, 2010)

Silvertip,
I talked to a guy today that has ten guys total that want to start a new club. ---- We talked about them just getting in our club and adding some more land. That would fill us up and help them hit the ground running in a good club.


----------



## Silvertip (Jan 22, 2010)

Then maybe you should give them Chris' phone number.


----------



## Silvertip (Jan 29, 2010)

Guys if you were sitting on hands on this one. Too bad! Just got an email from out president We are full.


----------



## mbrowland (Jan 29, 2010)

*wow*

Let me know if anything changes.


----------



## Silvertip (Feb 20, 2010)

mbrowland said:


> Let me know if anything changes.



Found out today a few guys can't come up with their money so we still have a few openings. 
Some changes for this year. In order to keep club going we had to get dues down. We released 1000+ acre tract. The landowners work with us on our lease prices fopr this year. So we went from 3300 acres and 30 members down to 2200 acres and 25 members. The dues last year were $1225.00 this year they will be $670.00 plus food plots. We are having a meeting in two weeks March 6, 2010 to decide how much to spend on food plots. 
We have a new camp with power coming. Don't miss out  call Chris today (our President) 706-699-0616

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=413824&highlight=3300


----------



## Silvertip (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry we are full


----------

